# What are these? (Gel extenders)



## derekleffew (Feb 17, 2010)

What are these things in the color frame clips of the upper three S4s?





62 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

(Sorry for the external link. Can't seem to get flickr to let me embed the photo.)


----------



## avkid (Feb 17, 2010)

To me they look like barn doors.
However, that seems too easy to be correct.


----------



## Van (Feb 17, 2010)

Those are 'blinders'. They keep the Source4 from geting distracted or scared by something in thier peripherial vision. Very useful when mixing S4's and Vari-Lites, as the S4's have a tendencies to bolt when the Vari's go through thier initialization routine, and a panic'd herd of 30 degree's is not a pretty sight .


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 17, 2010)

There's no cable running to them so I'm going to go with...

ETC Gel Frame Holder Extender part #M717


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 17, 2010)

sk8rsdad said:


> There's no cable running to them so I'm going to go with...
> 
> ETC Gel Frame Holder Extender part #M717



No, that can't be right.

I'm going with LHC Van's answer.


----------



## alexei (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for using my photo for the question of the day


----------



## porkchop (Feb 17, 2010)

Here lies the problem with Wikipedia. The picture in the user's manual sk8rsdad found sure looks like the object in question. But the two Gel Extenders listed on the Source 4 accessory list on etcconnect.com don't look anything like it.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 18, 2010)

alexei said:


> Thanks for using my photo for the question of the day



You're welcome, and thank you for posting it where I could find it.

Pork, I suspect what is pictured is the old style of color extender (based on the other "vintage" features of the S4 on the cut sheet), and that the M717 has been replaced by the 400GE/750GE. I'd never seen the M717 before, and have always used the City Theatrical version.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 18, 2010)

Van said:


> Those are 'blinders'. They keep the Source4 from geting distracted or scared by something in thier peripherial vision. Very useful when mixing S4's and Vari-Lites, as the S4's have a tendencies to bolt when the Vari's go through thier initialization routine, and a panic'd herd of 30 degree's is not a pretty sight .



Clever, Van. Very clever. You may move to the front of the class now....


*heh heh heh


----------



## MPowers (Feb 18, 2010)

Sure look like good old fationed 4-way barn doors, to me. 
Color extenders << City Theatrical click on Lighting Accessories, click on Color Extenders in the menu on the left >> look like a top hat with a color frame holder on the front, i.e. tube shaped, not square.

Michael Powers, Project Manager, ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc., Des Moines, Iowa, Central Lighting & Equipment


----------

